# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  19 Oct 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.3.9 - FREEE IMEI CALC FOR SFR151, ZTE Z525 ETC .....

## 4gsmmaroc

*19 October 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.3.9*  *IMEI CODE CALCULATOR VERY HOT UPDATE:* 
Added 5 NEW models:  *- SFR 151,
- ZTE 151,
- ZTE Z525,
- ZTE X632,
- MOVISTAR MATCH*  *FREE AND UNLIMITED STANDALONE UNLOCK !!!* 
BR
julvir !   
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!   
All reaction here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

